# Moss Wall



## FishRFriendz (Dec 21, 2016)

Weave
















Sandwich


----------



## Pluke (Jun 17, 2017)

I have cholla wood with moss growing out of it in my tank.. it's more natural looking. I feel like if you had couple decent sized pieces of that you could make a wall, maybe with them leaning on the glass next to each other or tied/glued together.. just a thought. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lush (Oct 3, 2017)

Pluke said:


> I have cholla wood with moss growing out of it in my tank.. it's more natural looking. I feel like if you had couple decent sized pieces of that you could make a wall, maybe with them leaning on the glass next to each other or tied/glued together.. just a thought.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


That is a great idea! I might consider doing that on the side walls of the aquarium, or trial it out for the background if my moss wall fails. Thank you!

Bump:


FishRFriendz said:


> Weave
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for that! They both look awesome! I think I'll go with the weaving instead of the sandwich. Did you use fishing line at all? Or is the moss literally just woven into the holes?


----------



## FishRFriendz (Dec 21, 2016)

Lush said:


> That is a great idea! I might consider doing that on the side walls of the aquarium, or trial it out for the background if my moss wall fails. Thank you!
> 
> Bump:
> Thank you for that! They both look awesome! I think I'll go with the weaving instead of the sandwich. Did you use fishing line at all? Or is the moss literally just woven into the holes?




No line, just lots of hard work and a lot of moss to pick and choose from. Long pieces make it less work.


----------



## hygropunk (Feb 3, 2016)

What I've done before - eventually I'll get a pic of the construction - is use a piece of stiff black filter material (Matala pad, etc) and a mesh fabric. In my case I used a fishnet stocking! But basically I sandwiched moss between the filter pad and the fishnet. If you're concerned about fish getting caught behind the pad, you can glue it to a harder/flatter piece of material as well. Doing it this way looks a bit less artificial and gives the moss more surface area to cling to. Debris does get stuck in it, but not much more than the moss would accumulate by itself anyway.


----------



## SallImSayin (Jan 30, 2017)

I used an old tank separator for a 20 g in mine. It ended up growing like crazy. It was a mix of Java moss and Pearl weed. The Pearl weed righted itself in the sand and grew up tall as a mat when I moved it to the bottom of my tank (from the side where it used to be).


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Here's one I did

https://barrreport.com/articles/how-to-build-an-easily-removable-moss-wall.44/


----------



## Lush (Oct 3, 2017)

FishRFriendz said:


> No line, just lots of hard work and a lot of moss to pick and choose from. Long pieces make it less work.


I see! Thanks for the advice.

Bump:


hygropunk said:


> What I've done before - eventually I'll get a pic of the construction - is use a piece of stiff black filter material (Matala pad, etc) and a mesh fabric. In my case I used a fishnet stocking! But basically I sandwiched moss between the filter pad and the fishnet. If you're concerned about fish getting caught behind the pad, you can glue it to a harder/flatter piece of material as well. Doing it this way looks a bit less artificial and gives the moss more surface area to cling to. Debris does get stuck in it, but not much more than the moss would accumulate by itself anyway.


That does sound a lot more sturdier than just using two mesh panels. I am concerned about shrimp or fish being curious little buggers and finding their way behind the whole structure, so thank you for the suggestions!



SallImSayin said:


> I used an old tank separator for a 20 g in mine. It ended up growing like crazy. It was a mix of Java moss and Pearl weed. The Pearl weed righted itself in the sand and grew up tall as a mat when I moved it to the bottom of my tank (from the side where it used to be).


Would you suggest Peal Weed over Java Moss then? I've seen pictures of Java Moss walls and they do seem to grow out pretty crazy.



burr740 said:


> Here's one I did
> 
> https://barrreport.com/articles/how-to-build-an-easily-removable-moss-wall.44/


Wow! That is an awesome how to you've put together. I must admit I did think of adding an edge to the mesh as well just so the smaller inverts and fish didn't decide to go on an adventure to 'the other side of the mesh', but wasn't sure how I would go about it. Thank you, this will be very helpful!


----------

